# Looking for info on NNL model car shows



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm slowly creeping back into the model car hobby and I'm seeing reference to NNL model shows; I'm just wondering what they are like; display, contest, judging; what to expect, etc. I'm familiar with IPMS shows; what's the difference other than the obvious 'car' theme?

Any info is appreciated!!

Mark


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

try this. i do shows at nnleast in wayne nj.
[email protected]
you can also just type in nnleast.com and it will show past show information.
hope this helps


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks Jerseyjunker1!

So the NNLEast website decribes the show this way:

An NNL event is a non-competitive gathering of model car builders and enthusiasts. The day's goals are to display our work, share tips and information, meet other car modelers, and most importantly making new friends and having a good time! *NNL East is not a contest as there is no formal judging.* 

Is this typical of the NNL shows?

M


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

It's supposed to be typical of the shows. However you will run into a Best of Show and maybe some peoples choice. Every club that runs a NNL has their own different view of a NNL. 
In the simplest of terms though, that is how a typical NNL should be run. For the camaraderie of the hobby.
Chris


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

In that case- LOVE IT!!

M


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

just came from the Toledo NNL show which is held in conjunction with the collectors toy show once a gain they had a very strong turnout Scale Auto mag was even there shooting pics,do a quick google search there are some Fotki albumns with pics from the last event


----------

